# For Those Who Participated In Card Exchange!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I wanted to make this thread so we could all say we got ours and when everyone eventually gets all cards and pics, I would love to see pics here, lol. It is not required but would love to see them. 


So far I have recieved cards from DMTWI and LadyRampage, I am lovin the pics  Can't wait to get the rest and I put mine in the mailbox last night  

:woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Sad. I didn't know  next year I suppose...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aww sorry girl, I think you came back after I had posted this, but... there is always next year


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

*Guess what I got???*

Christmas cards from Stacia and family, as well as David, Diane and Chewee! Yay! Merry Christmas to you both! I'm sorry, but I don't have a Christmas card made to send out... my sincerest apologies, but I wanted to say Thank You so much to both families. I can't tell you how much I appreciate the cards.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Dang... I should have done this.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I put mine in the mail on wed. morning. Just wanted to tell everyone that you all got a different picture of Vendetta. I could make up my mind which I liked better..hahaha. It was hard as I have so many of her.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aw! How cool is that Sharon!? I can't wait to see mine. 

Tye, I'll try to get pix of the cards I received and get em posted. Still workin on other pix in photobucket right now. Taking me forever.. ugh!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for merging threads BB, and stupid mail man didn't take mine so now I gotta go to the darn post office, lol. I need more stamps anywayz, lol. I can't wait o see everyone's cards and pics  hehehe


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

......................


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hooray, mine went outin the mail today, I can't wait to see whogets theirs first, thank you Stacia and Dave for being so promt, lol.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm loving this!! I'm actually checking the mailbox everyday..lmao


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol me too Stacia, I love getting cards


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

.............................


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Dee is what I am hoping for if this goes well I will see about a Valentine's Day exchange or something


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, unfortunately, I haven't made a card b/c I have no puppers, but I got a couple of cute pix of myself and Trinity that I can post, but they're not really Christmas themed, lol. Unless you count the 2 1/2" of snow we got at the beginning of the week, lol.

Go here to see the pix, please. Don't wanna hijack the thread.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

you can't do that mah, ya gotta post them here  please BB  no links I wanna see them here  And you will be able to send pics and card sthey may be a little late is all


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol.. nope! You'll just have to click the link and go view em, lol.. not hijacking this thread, lol. Some are winter shots, and some are just randoms, so I didn't wanna post em here and be off topic, ya know?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ya such a brat mah, lol. alright I will click the link


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOO HOO I got cards from MY Mikado and Dee & Bella, love the pics and card, heheh adding it to my others  Should be recieving y'all's soon


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I got mine from Deanna, Tye, Diane and Stacia. I love them. This is so much fun I want to do valentines day.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

YAY!!!!!! sooo glad somebody got one, makes me feel better  Wooh oo if this goes well we may talk about it Sharon


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Heck even if it doesn't you guys will get cards from me. I do have your address' now . Plus I love to share pictures of Vendetta.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh yes me too girl, I think the V-Day thing would be a hit and everyone would enjoy it, I was think ing about St. Patrick's day or even Easter


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

ahh, i just saw this thread...mine will be going out tomorrow! im sorry im a little late, my parents left to florida last week and i have been in lala land lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol get on it woman, gald ya got to enjoy your parents though. Hugs


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Ohhhh Valentines day.... ahhh the ways I could torture Edward...bahahahahahaha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo Stacia, poor Edward I wanna bring him treats for being such a good momma's boy  hahah can see him now in heart antlers


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Scott suggested skimpy underwear..lmao poor guy..lmao


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is just mean Stacia. I wonder what I should do for vendetta's pictures.......roses..hearts and wine glasses with candle lights. Might be a cute picture.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

LadyRampage said:


> Scott suggested skimpy underwear..lmao poor guy..lmao


lmaooo @ skimpy underwear, hahah I would pay to see Scott do that 



MY MIKADO said:


> That is just mean Stacia. I wonder what I should do for vendetta's pictures.......roses..hearts and wine glasses with candle lights. Might be a cute picture.


ooo I love this idea, I was thinking of a small gift exchagne for v-day but the pictures and cards willwork just as well. hahahah can let Orion do his Mr. Nov has a secret pose


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just wanted to update.. I got a card from Sharon and Vendetta yesterday! And my mommy, but she's not on the forum or part of this card exchange, lol. Oh, I need to update everyone that hasn't sent cards b/c I just changed my address, please PM for info.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have gotten quite a few great cards! I will post them up later. Mine are running late sorry everyone  I ordered them online and they where wrong so they remade them, but it made them late to be mailed


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

no worries Holly, I can't wait to see them, and Bev I am glad you are gettin cards as well. Hooray


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG!!! I am soooo mad My cards are wrong! I picked them up today and they where wrong again! I don't have time to reorder so they are going out like they are  The dogs are cute tho


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I tried to PM the list of folks that Tye PMd, but I'm not sure it went through, so for those of you who haven't sent cards yet, please PM me so I can give you my correct address. Thank you.

Holly, I'm so sorry you're having trouble with whoever you had your cards made through. Want me to come to Cali and kick some butt!? Lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> OMG!!! I am soooo mad My cards are wrong! I picked them up today and they where wrong again! I don't have time to reorder so they are going out like they are  The dogs are cute tho


Holly, no worries about the cards being messed up, we don't care, mine are too but I sent them anywayz, I do apologize to all. I love them no matter what, but I would be upset cause this was twice they messed up. Hugs



ThaLadyPit said:


> I tried to PM the list of folks that Tye PMd, but I'm not sure it went through, so for those of you who haven't sent cards yet, please PM me so I can give you my correct address. Thank you.
> 
> Holly, I'm so sorry you're having trouble with whoever you had your cards made through. Want me to come to Cali and kick some butt!? Lol.


hahha Bev, I was gonna say the same thing


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am ordering my Valentines day cards tomorrow to make sure they are right on time! LMAO.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo Holly, yes ma'am


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Holly that is why if I want picture cards I go to the one hour place and make my own. Using whatever pictue I want. Too many mixs up with having someone else do them.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> I am ordering my Valentines day cards tomorrow to make sure they are right on time! LMAO.


LMAO! I hear ya Holly! That should give em enough time to get things right, maybe. Lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Man they better or I will have to come down there and be all way to happily nice to them


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok you guys will get mine soon! A little late and not right but you shall get them! lol.

My Tree completely Gorgeous with all your cards!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I LOVE IT Holly, thank you I still have not recieved all of mine, so I will wait, but omg that is awesome


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

*Thanks for the Christmas card Tye Tye*

The enclosed pic with Penny in it has officially become refrigerator material!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww YAY!!!!!! I am so glad you got it  My Penny is with Jack and Cuda, I know they are having a blast at the bridge. I dreamt of Cuda dn Penny the other night. Very brief but I did. Hugs to you Christian and Badger.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG I got my card fro mDeeboLove today, I heart Deebo. I loved doing this  I can't wait to get the rest of the m


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I didn't make it to the Post Office in time today to see if I had any mail, so if you've sent me a card and I haven't updated, I'm sorry my slow butt didn't get outta bed in time, lol. 

Holly, that tree is just beautiful!

Forgot to mention that I did get an ElfYourself E-Card from Candra and her crew! It was too hilarious! Thanks Candra!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hooray mah, what wonderful news  I got Cnadra's e-card as well, I loved it


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I got my card from Nicole adn Deebo I love it. I have to wait until monday. No mail tomorrow.


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

yay! I'm glad some of you got it!! lol I was hoping it wouldn't be late...

all the doggies look amazing in their Xmas cards!


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG I got my card fro mDeeboLove today, I heart Deebo. I loved doing this  I can't wait to get the rest of the m


lol Doesn't he look shy in that pic?? That's the only one I was able to get where he actually looked into the camera haah.

I wanted to be in it too but I had to take it myself


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Nicole he does, like he was not sure about the camera, and I would have loved for you to bein it, maybe if we do this for V-day we can all work on that, cause I would like the same thing, lol. Thank you all  This has been such fun, I really can't wait to get the rest of my cards


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just wanted to update again, I received my cards from Tye, Deanna and Belle, and Nicole and Deebo! 

Tye, this was an excellent idea, and I'm so very glad you decided to do this! 

Holly, I'm still waiting for yours, lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol BB, this was so much fun, I can't wait til the next holiday, and I got Holly and Aimee's card yesterday, I am gonna take pics soon, I have been busy the past couple of days


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Whoooo my cards live!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I guess if I get my behind to the post office, I'd know if I have more cards or not, lol. Can't wait to see yours Holly!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hehehe, go to the PO BB, get on it woman, I still gotta put up a pic, Holly beat me to that, lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Well, I guess if I get my behind to the post office, I'd know if I have more cards or not, lol. Can't wait to see yours Holly!


Its not a cool card Bev don't get your hopes up lmao.

I ordered them online. I played with some cards and then 3 days later went back to my account and made a card and ordered..... They made the 1st card I ever messed with not the one I had made and ordered 3 days later!

It is not the background I wanted 
It doesn't have my writing on it  (The lower case letters bug me so lmao)

BUT! It does have my dogs!!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Holly, i would have been so mad, I am super glad I got it though, I loved doing this


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I still need a few cards. Holly's and Amees and Bev's you did do one right Bev? I am looking forward to V the day cards I have the background all figured out for V's pictures now I just have to get it done.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> Its not a cool card Bev don't get your hopes up lmao.
> 
> I ordered them online. I played with some cards and then 3 days later went back to my account and made a card and ordered..... They made the 1st card I ever messed with not the one I had made and ordered 3 days later!
> 
> ...


I did get your card today, Holly. I love it!!! Xena is adorable, and Snoop looks miserable! He says he's ready to come home, lol.



MY MIKADO said:


> I still need a few cards. Holly's and Amees and Bev's you did do one right Bev? I am looking forward to V the day cards I have the background all figured out for V's pictures now I just have to get it done.


No, Sharon. Unfortunately I wasn't able to do any cards at all. I didn't even think to go online and do like Candra (Lex's Guardian) did... I'm so sorry. But I'll definitely be participating in the V-day exchange. I can guarantee that one!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Good I think it would be great if we got a few more people to join us. I think it makes us more like a family and I don't know abut you guys but I don't have much in the way of family. So I just recuited you all.....now do a Tye and Hug darn-it.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo Sharon, HUGS are the BEST aren't they  BB no worries, w still love you and V-day will be here soon. I really enjoyed doing this, makes me get to nkow each one of you alittle better


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Good I think it would be great if we got a few more people to join us. I think it makes us more like a family and I don't know abut you guys but I don't have much in the way of family. So *I just recuited you all.....now do a Tye and Hug darn-it. *


:hug: I'm down with family! Lol...:woof:



apbtmom76 said:


> lmaooo Sharon, HUGS are the BEST aren't they  BB no worries, w still love you and V-day will be here soon. I really enjoyed doing this, makes me get to nkow each one of you alittle better


Aww..I feel the love too! Thanks so much, and I'll be doing this come V-day, I promise.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah if I could pass a hug to everyone, then they pass on a hug, the world be so happy. I will post up the V-day one soon


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes I love this idea!! I am def down for all future holidays


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am really happy to see how muc response this got, makes me happy  I look forward to future card exchanges


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Next time since you have a system down and know it will work, we can organize earlier and give more people a chance to join in. Not everyone hangs out here everyday like we do lmao!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo Holly, yes I figure in early Jan we can start it, but it will need to be made a sticky so not to get lost


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It shall be stuck!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome well I will start it next week then, so there will be enough time


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

This is great I was happy to see that we had as many as we did for the christmas cards It would be awsome to make it a GP tradition.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I was thinking about it Sharon, thought it would be an awesome idea


----------

